# Fertilize a tree for faster growth???



## atlarge54 (Aug 24, 2011)

About 6 years ago I planted a Bradford pear tree between two ash trees in my back yard. The ash borer finally arrived and killed the ash trees so I'll be removing them this fall. The pear tree was previously shaded by the ashes which were about 15' away on both sides. I'd guess the pear is about a 3" caliper tree and maybe 16' tall.

I have a drill bit (auger) which was made for fertilizing trees and would like to give the pear a shot of fertilizer. The tree is in a really well drained place and the soil is a bit sandy. What type of fertilizer would you recommend and how much to use? Is late summer a bad time to fertilize? Now that the tree will be getting better sunlight I plan to mulch and water it better than before. Oh yeah, I think I'm in zone 5.

Thanks


----------



## David (saltas) (Aug 25, 2011)

chemical fertilizers are good as you know how much of npk and the minor TE's you are supplying but they don't improve the soil and most don't do laboratory testing of the soil to find out what nutrients are really needed, they simpley do what worked last time.

Agronomists do this sort of testing / recommendations for broad acre farmers

organic Fertilizers 1) cant over dose {burn} the plant 2) they improve the microbial activity in the soil. this will increase the amount of microbes participating in a symbiotic relationship that these organisms have with tree and this increases the nutrient uptake by the tree.

Drilling holes to inject chemicals is not great.
Verticality mulching is better but best practice site prep at original planting time is best.


----------



## gatorlady (Aug 25, 2011)

I would have to agree w/Saltas re: not drilling to feed. Personally I usually do a slight bowl around anything fairly new to ensure the good water. As for fert., I myself use a mild 13-6-6 for most everything, however, I would wait until spring dormancy has broken at this point to not further confuse the tree.


----------



## gatorlady (Aug 25, 2011)

P.S. maybe I should've also said...on my apple trees I used about 3-4 inches of really dried horse as the mulch in the bowl...just keep everything away from the trunk....


----------



## atlarge54 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies-----I guess I'll go with the 3 M's mulch, moisture and manure.


----------



## David (saltas) (Aug 26, 2011)

the addition of humus will improve any soil


----------

